# new from losi



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

http://www.losi.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=LOSB0204 :thumbsup:


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Aww man Now I dont know if I'm gonna get this or the micro high roller... Wonder if it's just a mini T with a diffrent body...


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

I Got the High Roller
Here is a short Video Click Link Below.





Some pics I posted incase anyone missed that other thread.
Here Is My Green Micro High Roller.
Check out these pics... got a ruler in there for dimensions and measurements.
Hope this helps anyone who deciding if they are going to get a Micro High Roller.

Length









Width









Height









Height Front









Body Length









Body Width









Clears AA Battery Easy


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Do they come with front and rear hub ball bearings? If Not We have them.


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> Do they come with front and rear hub ball bearings? If Not We have them.


I dont think so.. Will they fit the Micro High Roller?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

makakoa808 said:


> I dont think so.. Will they fit the Micro High Roller?


They should the #700 micro T, micro DT, and now the Micro HR


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> They should the #700 micro T, micro DT, and now the Micro HR


Sweet thanks for the info..
If anyone else wants these.. here is a link
BRP parts for Micro Wheel Bearings









Any other parts you would suggest for the Micro High Roller?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm going to look into a monster truck body as in Grave digger and maybe a crawler body.


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Crawler cool wonder if there is a way to make it 4 wheel drive.


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Here is a video of the Micro HighRoller on Grass... 
If anyone was wondering how well the lifted chassis worked.
Unfortunetly this is my first micro so I cant compare it to how other
micros on grass...


----------



## highspeeddirt (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey bud how about a SC truck body for the micro DT??? sure would be cool..... I think.....lol


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

it's just a mini Slider chassis with shock tower and wing removed..


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

suckfish said:


> it's just a mini Slider chassis with shock tower and wing removed..


you mean the
Losi Mini Buggy?


----------

